
How the new Gmail image proxy actually works and what does this mean for you - FiloSottile
http://filippo.io/how-the-new-gmail-image-proxy-works-and-what-does-this-mean-for-you/
======
AndyKelley
Thanks for this. There is so much false information floating around, it was a
relief to find a presentation of the facts, backed up with evidence.

------
savonarola
"the single most useful piece of information a sender gets from you loading
the image is that/when you read the email"

Marketers around the world rejoice.

I'm guessing everyone just had a bump in open rates today.

